# the new ride is almost done but hit a little snag. pics!



## norcaldj (Aug 6, 2007)

so after waiting a month for the frame a month for the wheels the rest of my parts came today(bars,stem and seat clamp) and tada! my cranks wernt machined correctly on one side and well........ my cranks will be on the way back to profile in florida so now im looking at after x-mas before i can ride! my local bike shop couldnt even get the crank arm on it is pushing some material in between the splines (almost as if they werent machined deep enough!) but heres a pic. so far.


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

Sick!


----------



## norcaldj (Aug 6, 2007)

thanks! once my cranks get back i'll be stoked to ride this thing!


----------



## INFamous (Apr 24, 2008)

specs?


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

Profile is slipping lately - they just made these re-issue aniversery cranks and a BUNCH of people over at bmx-museum.com orderd them and had a thread on it and I saw some pics, some looked ok, but I saw a few sets that were just horrible, it looks like someone had takin a sand paper to the chrome almost.

Oh...cool bike by the way

These cranks came strait from profile like this...WTF?




























That looks like sh*t


----------



## spazzy (Aug 15, 2004)

looks amazing! color scheme is dope as hell!

bummer about the parts tho...hope you can get it up and going asap


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

Sweet ride yo.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

Nice chain! I love how it matches the grips.


----------



## norcaldj (Aug 6, 2007)

INFamous said:


> specs?


heres the specs:

-09 Dobbermann pinscher frame. the tubing was upgraded to super therm chromoloy, the breather holes were releaved a little more and the bottom bracket had a little extra machining, got the custom color and serial number plus free shipping the frame weighed in at 5.2lbs painted lollipop blue
-07 fox f-series forks 80mm white
-crank bros. headset
-deity fantom rev 31.8 stem 2008 grey
-deity 2014 31.8 handle bars white
-big cheese blue grips with white stars(kinda gay but its all jenson had at the time for blue grips)
-36h all white azonic outlaws with gusset single speed conversion and a 12t cog
-kenda small block 8's 2.1 frt and 1.95 rear
-hayes stroker trail brakes think they're the v6's
-deity choker seat clamp white 34.9mm
-macneil pivotal seat post 31.6mm
-macneil imperial grey pivotal seat
-kink sound 25t chainwheel gun metal
-white profile 175mm 3pc with 6" titanium spindle
-gunmetal sealed primo balance pedals
-sinz blue chain adjusters


----------



## norcaldj (Aug 6, 2007)

i try!


----------



## BIKESerFUN (Sep 5, 2007)

Second on the profile messing up some stuff lately. Had a few problems in shop the past few months.


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

Great looking bike man! Love the white!


----------



## norcaldj (Aug 6, 2007)

ZenkiS14 said:


> Great looking bike man! Love the white!


with the white people love it or hate it!


----------



## norcaldj (Aug 6, 2007)

well after a little crank arm filling and a trip to the lbs for a half link the bike is now together and rides f-ing awesome ill get some pics up this week of the completed ride.


----------



## GotMojo? (Mar 25, 2004)

Dumb question, but can a Fox f-series 80mm forks hold up when used for DJ/Urban/Park riding? I always thought of that fork as an XC fork (have one on my Yeti ARC) and not a fork to be used for jumping and stuff.


----------



## norcaldj (Aug 6, 2007)

have a few friends going on 2years dirt jumping and street riding an f-series and they beat on their bikes pretty good personally i think im going to switch to a velvet r from x-fusion


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

Yay! More Dobermann owners! I love your colour sceme, it looks super clean. Hope you get it rideable soon...


----------



## norcaldj (Aug 6, 2007)

i actually took it upon myself to fix my cranks and it worked out! i got to ride for just a sec on sunday morning and this thing is rad!! feels great but i think the forks will have to go! and be replaced with velvet r's


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

norcaldj said:


> i actually took it upon myself to fix my cranks and it worked out! i got to ride for just a sec on sunday morning and this thing is rad!! feels great but i think the forks will have to go! and be replaced with velvet r's


velvets can't be much sronger, around the same weight and less plush, it would be a downgrade imo.


----------



## spazzy (Aug 15, 2004)

yea i would switch to something a little burlier too, pike, argyle, dj series, 4x, gold label ect

the argyle comes in white and gray :thumbsup:  i am loving mine!


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

spazzy said:


> yea i would switch to something a little burlier too, pike, argyle, dj series, 4x, gold label ect
> 
> the argyle comes in white and gray :thumbsup:  i am loving mine!


I agree with that... Gold Label has super short A-C :thumbsup:


----------



## norcaldj (Aug 6, 2007)

but thats the thing i have been trying to keep this bike on the lighter side of things and most burly forks are 5lbs on up. i figured the velvets would be just a tad heavier but stronger not to mention if i remember right they use a air/coil system which the f-series im riding right now are just air. plus if the black market guys are riding velvets and i want to say ive seen them on some of the tonics too. then they must be pretty good. everyone ive talked to so far loves their velvets. the other choice is rigid forks too.


----------



## SRacer (Sep 5, 2007)

norcaldj said:


> but thats the thing i have been trying to keep this bike on the lighter side of things and most burly forks are 5lbs on up. i figured the velvets would be just a tad heavier but stronger not to mention if i remember right they use a air/coil system which the f-series im riding right now are just air. plus if the black market guys are riding velvets and i want to say ive seen them on some of the tonics too. then they must be pretty good. everyone ive talked to so far loves their velvets. the other choice is rigid forks too.


rigid all the way.


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

dude... just ride the f80! those things are really quite burly, plenty of peeps beating on them!


----------



## norcaldj (Aug 6, 2007)

well an update to an old thread heres a pick of it finally done have hardly ridden it the knobbies still hae the prickles on them. went to rigid forks rode it twice on the f-80s and after riding bmx for year i had to go rigid. so those forks wont fit my kona so those will go up for sale and i want a longer frame so the frame is going up for sale. ridden it about 4-5 times.

heres a pic of the final product and i also switched the seat out.


----------



## norcaldj (Aug 6, 2007)

http://classifieds.mtbr.com/showproduct.php?product=39670


----------

